# Siemens Panel mit VNC Viewer bedienen?



## bernd67

Hallo,

gibt es die Möglichkeit ein Siemens Panel mit VNC Viewer o.ä. vom PC im Firmennetzwerk zu bedienen?

Bitte um Infos!

mfg bernd67


----------



## pylades

bernd67 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gibt es die Möglichkeit ein Siemens Panel mit VNC Viewer o.ä. vom PC im Firmennetzwerk zu bedienen?
> 
> Bitte um Infos!
> 
> mfg bernd67



Suchfunktion --> VNC

Pylades


----------



## asci25

*Smart-Server = VNC-Server*

Falls Du ein Windows-orientiertes Panel hast, einfach in der WinCC flex Entwicklungsumgebung unter Geräteeinstellungen den Smart-Server starten. Ist zwar Lizenzpflichtig aber 100% kompatibel mit dem VNC.


----------



## wsu

*Gratis VNC Lösung für Siemens Panels*

Oder Du installierst einen VNC Server auf Dein Siemens Panel gemäss folgender Anleitung:
http://wisol.ch/w/articles/2012-01-03-siemens-vnc-free-client.html


----------



## smartlab.at

Also mein native VNC Server (MobileVNC) für Windows CE läuft auf Siemens Simatic Panels, egal welcher Prozessor: www.pocketvnc.com

/wolfgang


----------



## wsu

Aber natürlich kostenpflichtig. Und gemäss Hinweis, gilt die Lizenz pro Gerät, womit bei einem Tausch des Panels die Lizenz neu zu lösen ist.
Da verlasse ich mich doch lieber auf Freeware.

http://wisol.ch/w/articles/2012-01-0...ee-client.html


----------



## Ralle

Bei Touch-Panels von Siemens verwenden wir die Siemens-Lösung, da damit auch die WinCC-Flex-Eigene Tastatur funktioniert. Für VNC muß man m.W. die normale Windows-Bildschirmtastatur nutzen, was echt mühselig sein kann. Auf unseren Laptops nutzen wir ein freies VNC (geht auch direkt auf dem MAC) zum Zugriff.


----------



## PeterHollanda

wsu schrieb:


> Aber natürlich kostenpflichtig. Und gemäss Hinweis, gilt die Lizenz pro Gerät, womit bei einem Tausch des Panels die Lizenz neu zu lösen ist.
> Da verlasse ich mich doch lieber auf Freeware.
> 
> http://wisol.ch/w/articles/2012-01-0...ee-client.html



seite 404 ?


----------



## ChristophD

PeterHollanda schrieb:


> seite 404 ?



http://wisol.ch/w/articles/2012-01-03-siemens-vnc-free-client.html


----------



## 4nD1

Geht das ganze auch mit den neuen TPs?


----------



## BeckZter

https://www.wisol.ch/w/articles/2015-04-07-siemens-vnc-comfortpanels/

Funzt einwandfrei  Zugriff mit jeglichem VNC-Client, einzig das nachinstallieren des Mausicons war etwas tricky


----------



## PN/DP

Ab TIA V14 braucht man bei den Comfort Panels keine extra Lizenz für den SmartServer, die ist schon kostenlos dabei.
Man kann also auch ganz normal den von Siemens gelieferten/freigegebenen VNC Server (SmartServer) aktivieren.

Harald


----------



## Maagic7

VNC Viewer unter Windows CE ARM


----------

